# IVF @GRI



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Girls,
I've not done many posts but was looking for some advice. Had first ACS apt last wk, TTC since Jan 2009 and waiting list for IVF with DS is 2years (so ??June 2012). I'm starting to worry about IVF Journey and the Injections. if you are going through this or have been can u please message me. What are the drugs so i can look them up? Many Thanks in advance.
Penguin xx


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Girls,
I've not done many posts but was looking for some advice. Had first ACS apt last wk, TTC since Jan 2009 and waiting list for IVF with DS is 2years (so ??June 2012). I'm starting to worry about IVF Journey and the Injections. if you are going through this or have been can u please message me. What are the drugs so i can look them up? Many Thanks in advance.
Penguin xx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Hiya when was your appointment at ACS I was there on Wednesday morning for my screening appointment prior to starting IVF PGD.  I just know I get prostap injection at GRI on CD21 then start stimm injections at start of next cycle from that, I suppose the drugs depend on each individual but Im not sure  did they give you an idea of when you may be starting when you had your appointment? x


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi lightining,
Thanks 4ur reply, my apt was wed pm I waited an hr and half past my time, they were busy. All the dr said was we should be top of list June but probably more likely early autumn  . Thanks 4ur reply, good luck with ur journey.
Penguin xx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Pengin you will be given Prostap to down regulate you (menapause) this lasts for 3 weeks then you will start stimming which will either be Gonal F or Menapor that usually goes on for 10-12 days you will then take Ovatrelle to rippen your eggs before collection. It sounds a lot worse than it acually is and if your first appointment was the other day then i'd add 3 months till you start your first injection.May/June sound good!. Any other questions ask away.x


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank u so much wanabmum xx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

We were 11.30am that was our longest appointment ever it took ages! sorry to hear you had to wait so long :-( did you get info sheets as I got a cycle chart thing telling me what I will get at what stage?
CD1 call to let then know AG has arrived
CD21 prostap injection
CD1 start FSH injections
CD10 hcg injection
CD12 EC
4 day transfer 

That could well be just for PGD cycle though not sure


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

ITs usually a 2 day transfer for Ivf/Icsi -  PGD is  longer as they have to wait for embies to  multiple to take a cell for biopsy the wait for results.x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Penguin,

Like sb has said the rgime depends on your individual circumstance, it is not a one size fits all. Also do not worry about what day they will transfer embie as there are many factors that affect this.

All the docs and staff at the GRI are amazing, right now start your pregnacare vits and try to relax.

Good luck on your journey, sending u lots of baby dust.


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi sb123 and mollymittens,
Thanks girls for responding 2my message, it has helped so much esp to read the positive comments about GRI. I think it's just the unknown been TTC nearly 4 years now and 3of them on a waiting list followed by a waiting list argghhhh!! 
Lots of luck for ur journey 
Penguin xx


----------

